# airline cat travel



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

hi all well have sold house in uk after 7 days !!!! going to Mallorca Friday to finalise purchase of of apartment 
but one thing worrying me has anyone flown their cat /dog over this is the only thing that is worrying me ,not worried about when we get there as she loves the sun and heat ,just the logistics of her being in the hold 
cheers 
musie


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

musie said:


> hi all well have sold house in uk after 7 days !!!! going to Mallorca Friday to finalise purchase of of apartment
> but one thing worrying me has anyone flown their cat /dog over this is the only thing that is worrying me ,not worried about when we get there as she loves the sun and heat ,just the logistics of her being in the hold
> cheers
> musie


My dogs went in the hold and, altho I didnt like the idea, it was fairly quick and they were fine. I wanted to tranquilise them before hand, but it is dangerous, as it can affect their blood pressure when they're in the air. The cold worried me too, but apparently in the "pet corner" they have heaters. So, its probably not a pleasant experience, but its a means to an end and its relatively quick

Jo xxx


----------



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

thanks jo put mind at rest a little but you know what its like we worry to much ,glad to hear there are heaters
cheers
janet xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

musie said:


> thanks jo put mind at rest a little but you know what its like we worry to much ,glad to hear there are heaters
> cheers
> janet xx


It really upset me, putting them into their little crates and waving them off at the cargo department lol!!! However, at the other end, there they were bouncing around in their little crates, so pleased to see us and raring to go. They then loved their new life. Your cat will be fine lol

Jo xxx


----------



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

thank you xxx


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

When I was flying my cats long distance (USA-Europe, USA-Central America) I was - wisely - advised by airline personnel to ALWAYS inform a stewardess to ask the pilot if he is aware that he has pets in the hold. So he can give them the comforts of ac etc. Usually a stewardess would notify ME at the start of the flight that my cats are safely on board. But once she did not, so I asked her and it turned out the pilot was not aware he had pets in the hold and it could have ended very badly for them.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

We transported our 3 cats on a plane when we moved here from the UK. I too was really concerned about them, particularly as one cat was 18 years old, however she was deemed fit enough to fly by the UK vet.

The worse thing is leaving them in the cargo hold 3 hours before check in, and waiting for them to be taken off the plane when arriving in Spain.

However after a couple of hours in their new house in Spain, they were all perfectly fine, eating and exploring.

Two of the cats died of old age, but after a happy life living in the sun, the youngest one is sat here with me now as I type this, there is no way,after living in Spain for 10 years, she will venture outside in this cold weather!!!


----------



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

thank you so much for that reassurance xx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I have also flown dogs some years ago. I used a company to transport them and everything was great. I think it must be a little scary for the pet because of the noises and strange environment but it is faster than road or boat routes and im sure kitty will be fine. As jojo said though do not be tempted to give them any type of tranquilisers of anything to calm them down, jsut make sure they are comfortable in their box, the crate is secure and strong and they will be fine!


----------



## musie (Dec 23, 2014)

thanks your all really putting my mind at rest still probably end up like a blubbering wreck at cargo dept at m/c xx


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

And a nice warm blanket to get cosy in ?


----------



## melandneil (Feb 6, 2015)

Has anyone got any stories to share about taking cats over on the ferry? I've been told you leave them in your car..is this right?
Thanks


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

Dover Calais or the ones to Santander which take 36 hours?


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Read the particular ferry line's instructions concerning traveling with pets. You might be fined for not complying and different ferries have different rules.


----------



## melandneil (Feb 6, 2015)

We'd be Plymouth to Santander if we ever braved it, but to be honest I'm just interested to hear how people (and more importantly, their cats) got on..


----------

